# Shaukat Khanum Hospital to Be Inaugurated At Karachi Today



## SherDil

After already launching two Shaukat Khanum Cancer Hospitals in Lahore and Peshawar in the past, Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf’s chairman Imran Khan, who is also Chairman Board of Governors Shaukat Khanum Memorial Trust, will lay the foundation stone of the Karachi hospital branch today.



A few days ago, Imran Khan tweeted this:

A project only made possible with the support of the amazing generosity of the people of Pakistan pic.twitter.com/NaYnED9aYD

— Imran Khan (@ImranKhanPTI) December 27, 2016



This led to speculations about what the project was but most people familiar with the former’s cricketer turned politician’s philanthropic efforts guessed that it had something to do with Karachi.

Details were then promptly revealed by the official Shaukat Khanum Twitter account later on:

Groundbreaking of Pakistan’s third #SKMCH is planned today (December 29, 2016) in #GroundbreakingSKMCHKarachi @DHACityKarachi pic.twitter.com/RZRmZrDGUH

— Shaukat Khanum (@SKMCH) December 29, 2016



*Ground Breaking of SMKCH Karachi*
The ground-breaking ceremony of Shaukat Khanum Memorial Cancer Hospital and Research Centre in Karachi will be held today on 29th December.

A statement of Shaukat Khanum Memorial Trust said:

“The construction of a comprehensive cancer diagnosis and treatment facility in Karachi will not only provide the most modern cancer treatment to the people of Sindh, but will also help raise healthcare standards and provide training and employment opportunities in the region.”

The agenda will be the same as the other two branches, to help poor and needy cancer patients who couldn’t otherwise afford the treatments by providing them with comprehensive cancer care.

20-acres land has been allotted at DHA City, the heart of the city, by the DHA management for its establishment.

According to the Shaukat Khanum Memorial Trust management, the entire cost 0 from laying down the ground work to finishing touches – will cost around 4.5 billion rupees.

Almost all of the money has been raised through donations from all across the globe, for the noble cause.

The construction of the hospital is divided into various phases, and the first phase will take about 2 and a half years to complete. The state-of-the-art facility will be fully operational on 29th December, 2019 – exactly three years from now.

Since the inauguration of the first hospital, millions of patients have been treated and cured and 75 percent of them were not required to pay, as their treatment was provided free of cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

God bless Imran Khan and his mother.

Certainly a great achivement by 1 man to capture imagination of so many Pakistani to now embark on 3rd Cancer / Hospital in Pakistan

Great role model

I clearly remember when he was starting his journey on his first hospital the man travelled city to city even came to mine and infact in our school I used to have a post card which I recieved as one of kids who were part of that initiative and so many others also recieved that for showing and giving their support

I never realized how far this man will reach in his ambition

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Hollow Field

For every soul that has benefited from these services, May Allah reward Imran Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1703359353039811

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakman12

This is great news. If only the Government did this for the country instead of people relying on a non-Government charities for their health needs. 

The people of Pakistan really do have their priorities wrong hence why the corrupt are leading the nation. I dare say if this thread was about newly built roads or whatever, the post count would be high pretty quickly with praises for the Government.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skywalker

A role model for younger generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyde

May Allah give reward to Imran Khan for the noble cause he initiated in 90s and now bearing fruit with its branches

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rizwan Alam

Next Stop "Quetta" Insha'Allah... A great man with greater vision.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## I S I

God bless him.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## biloo700

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814416619216785408


----------



## pakman12

biloo700 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814416619216785408



It''s obvious these criminals think the Pakistani population are idiots and will believe anything.


----------



## Prawnsroo

Who the eff is this Mariam aurangzeb and why eff is she making this dumb comment? What do these looters take us for?! 

P.S. IK promised two new hospitals in 2012 and has fulfilled the promise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Well.wisher

Great news .
May Allah bless him .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Also a thank has to also go to DHA management for making this availability for benefit of citizens of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aawish

My uncle was being treated a couple of years ago In SKMCH Lahore. Now he is completely healthy. We are forever indebted to SK and IK.


----------



## Imran Khan

thanks imran khan and nation for making it happen


----------

